# In Dash Air Con Fitting? (Up North)



## jeffscarborough (Aug 1, 2010)

I want in dash air con fitting into my Mk 7 Transit Camper.

Found Climair (in London) & Reader air (in Surrey).

Both a long way from Scarborough 

Does anyone know of a fitting centre up North?

                   Thanks,


----------



## jayeastanglia (Aug 6, 2010)

mk7 transit have can bus electrics which makes it difficult o fit aftermarket things to the electric system..it would be easier to fit a ford system and then get the can bus switched on at the ecu this route will be much cheaper..
fordtransitforum is a good place to start and ask a Q about this as many members have fitted air con to there vans


----------



## MrRob (Aug 7, 2010)

*AC Fitting*

Here's what is supposed to be a comprehensive list of installers ... Vehicle Air Conditioning Installers and Repair Specialists for Your Car but whatever region you pic the same companies come up 

... but I doubt there are that many companies offering this service in the UK ... I was quoted £3k for my old Iveco 3 years ago looks but it looks like prices are much more favourable now at £1.5K ... good value in my book and much cheaper than a van van swap that it prompted (together with the London LEZ).


----------



## MrRob (Aug 7, 2010)

*North Shields AC Fitters*

Cool Auto Vehicle Air Conditioning

is THAT close enough?


----------



## jeffscarborough (Aug 7, 2010)

jayeastanglia said:


> mk7 transit have can bus electrics which makes it difficult o fit aftermarket things to the electric system..it would be easier to fit a ford system and then get the can bus switched on at the ecu this route will be much cheaper..
> fordtransitforum is a good place to start and ask a Q about this as many members have fitted air con to there vans


I have asked on Ford Transit Forum, it seems that mk6 have been self fitted but not mk7.
I have emailed Ford in York but never got a reply

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## jeffscarborough (Aug 7, 2010)

MrRob said:


> Cool Auto Vehicle Air Conditioning
> 
> is THAT close enough?



Thanks for the info, e mail sent to coolauto


----------

